# UN7: Why am I getting segfaults and lockups with Gentoo?

## pjp

Navigation: [Uncategorized] [Table of Contents]

Why am I getting segfaults and lockups with Gentoo? I've run other OSes and distros on this hardware with no problem.

Gentoo is more demanding on hardware than most operating systems, because of the large amount of compiling involved. A Gentoo installation, especially from stage 1, may uncover latent hardware problems that have gone unnoticed until now. If you are overclocking your CPU, try running it at its rated speed. Try setting RAM timings in your BIOS to vendor default settings. Make sure your RAM is compatible with your motherboard. 

See also:  Linux hardware stability guide, Part 1 and the sig11 FAQ (some information might be dated)

EDIT:

The Linux hardware stability guide, Part 1 link is no longer working. An archive may be available at web.archive.org.

----------

